# BCAA's waste of money! information...



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Theres a study shown that a average intake for BCAA,s is your bodyweight divide by 2.2 for example 97kg divide 2.2 equals 21grams.

Realise BCAA's are a content of your food, most meats are 15 to 20% BCAA's from the protein. Whey protein is extremely high in theese like 25%.

Eating below 1g of protein per bodyweight your still at double the amount of BCAA's that you need. Again you would have to be eating a very low amount of protein and normally the opposite holds true for bodybuilders.

the only person that needs BCAA's are vegans.

your all being ripped off!


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

BCAA's themselves aint useless if you dont get enough in your diet you will find it very difficult to build any muscle. but for the masses on a proper diet supplementing with BCAA's wont put a bit of muscle on you through out your training life.

reason is you get so much from animal protein and foods anyway you probably already have more than u need if you eat a lot of protein you probably have double the amount you need.

this is the reality guys im saving you money, doing you a favour.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

*''*

*
1.Re: Myprotein Beta Alanine.*

*
What is the obsession with this site in particuler when it comes to BCAA's? I get Creatine, BA, Fish oil, Multi Vitamins, Pre workout drink for energy etc *

*
*

*
But why do people waste money on BCAA's...*

*
*

*
2.BCAA's waste of money! information...*

*
Theres a study shown that a average intake for BCAA,s is your bodyweight divide by 2.2 for example 97kg divide 2.2 equals 21grams. *

*
*

*
Realise BCAA's are a content of your food, most meats are 15 to...*

*
*

*
3.Re: Are BCAA Capsules Safe?*

*
Supplementing with BCAA's are pointless a useless waste of your money. Might as well just get your money into a pile and set it on fire.''*

so thats 3 threads already stating how much you dont like BCAA's. When you were younger, were you bullied by a BCAA or something? take it, dont take it, who the fuk cares :lol:


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

lmao ive never seen someone with such hate for something. what the hell have bcaa's done to you to **** you off this much? sounds like they killed one of your family members when you were younger and now your hell bent on getting revenge on them.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> *''*
> 
> *
> 1.Re: Myprotein Beta Alanine.*
> ...


Always get replies before i go to bed, right really quickly i understand that myprotein forum is going to be more pro supplelements than most sites, so information on how a supplement doesnt work wont be very welcome, but its the truth and i have made such a big deal about it cause i dont want noobs wasting their money on supplements than dont work like i ones did in the past.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

jazzo1 said:


> Always get replies before i go to bed, right really quickly i understand that myprotein forum is going to be more pro supplelements than most sites, so information on how a supplement doesnt work wont be very welcome, but its the truth and i have made such a big deal about it cause i dont want noobs wasting their money on supplements than dont work like i ones did in the past.


Mate, you're making all sorts of claims that only make sense in a very simplistic way. Nutrition is a vastly complex subject, and saying they simply 'don't work' doesn't make sense. I don't supplement BCAAs alone, personally. And in all likelihood a person who consumes a protein rich diet doesn't need to either, to cover basal physiological needs. Which is me kind of agreeing to what you're saying. But the way you're voicing your opinion is not mature and so coming across pretty annoying. Also, there is room for the possibility that BCAAs might have some additional 'benefit' to a person who trains and/or takes exogenous hormones, etc. It's not a clear cut picture.

I'd suggest you learn to post in a more mature way, then more people might be inclined to take you seriously.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

as i seem to have become the maths police on a few recent threads i couldn't let this one go by unchecked..if you divide the bodywieght you gave 97kg by the 2.2 it does not make 21g as you say..in fact its over double that at 44.09 recurring to be exact..

was this study done on bodybuilders? who are constantly tearing down muscle tissue and rebuilding at a rate so much greater than the average joe ? when on aa's uptake is much higher was this part of the study?

i doubt many use them anyway but there is a place for bcaa's when cutting and on cal deficit


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

jazzo1 said:


> Always get replies before i go to bed, right really quickly i understand that myprotein forum is going to be more pro supplelements than most sites, so information on how a supplement doesnt work wont be very welcome, but its the truth and i have made such a big deal about it cause i dont want noobs wasting their money on supplements than dont work like i ones did in the past.


Trust me it is clear cut you need to supplement with BCAA's if you diet is very poor if you dont get enough protien into your diet. Then you need them cause your diet is bad like you would need vitamins tablets if you dont eat enough fruit.

If you have a good diet tho i see no reason to take BCAA's time doesnt matter and intermittent fasting is a interesting topic you can eat a streak and you can still be disolving it the very next day with BCAA's still getting absorbed.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Mate, you're making all sorts of claims that only make sense in a very simplistic way. Nutrition is a vastly complex subject, and saying they simply 'don't work' doesn't make sense. I don't supplement BCAAs alone, personally. And in all likelihood a person who consumes a protein rich diet doesn't need to either, to cover basal physiological needs. Which is me kind of agreeing to what you're saying. But the way you're voicing your opinion is not mature and so coming across pretty annoying. Also, there is room for the possibility that BCAAs might have some additional 'benefit' to a person who trains and/or takes exogenous hormones, etc. It's not a clear cut picture.
> 
> Like taking a protein shake after a workout the anabolic window being 24 hours cause thats how long you protein synthesis is raised not 1 magical hour so does BCAA timing really make sense?
> 
> I'd suggest you learn to post in a more mature way, then more people might be inclined to take you seriously.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

This site needs to make stickies about supplements not enough scientific information on supplements on this site.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

jazzo1 said:


> Trust me it is clear cut you need to supplement with BCAA's if you diet is very poor if you dont get enough protien into your diet. Then you need them cause your diet is bad like you would need vitamins tablets if you dont eat enough fruit.
> 
> If you have a good diet tho i see no reason to take BCAA's time doesnt matter and intermittent fasting is a interesting topic you can eat a streak and you can still be disolving it the very next day with BCAA's still getting absorbed.


Did BCAAs not give you the muscle you wanted? I fully expect to see you with a plackard somewhere protesting.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Like taking a protein shake after a workout the anabolic window being 24 hours cause thats how long you protein synthesis is raised not 1 magical hour so does BCAA timing really make sense?


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

sigarner said:


> Did BCAAs not give you the muscle you wanted? I fully expect to see you with a plackard somewhere protesting.


No paying a lot of money for BCAA supplements didnt get me my gains. Having BCAA's from a protein rich diet did i have no reason to buy BCAA supplements.. waste of money!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't come on UKM for a few months and the looneys arrive...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jazzo1 said:


> This site needs to make stickies about supplements not enough scientific information on supplements on this site.


 How about you writing an article about BCAA/Leucine & the reason they/it is of no use in bodybuilding/strongman/dieting

Obviously links to medical studies etc would be required to prove/disprove your opinion


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

xpower said:


> How about you writing an article about BCAA/Leucine & the reason they/it is of no use in bodybuilding/strongman/dieting
> 
> Obviously links to medical studies etc would be required to prove/disprove your opinion


I like this comment ok il write one the best to my ability il post it on this site and see what you guys think and if i do this i expect to get credit for it and for it to be posted as a stickie.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd hardly call it a lot of money, Mine costs £20. And I'd struggle to eat a piece of steak or chicken during my workout without getting indigestion


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> I'd hardly call it a lot of money, Mine costs £20. And I'd struggle to eat a piece of steak or chicken during my workout without getting indigestion


What? is this serious you dont need to take BCAA's during your workout let alone a streak or chicken...


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

jazzo1 said:


> What? is this serious you dont need to take BCAA's during your workout let alone a streak or chicken...


In that case I am missing your point, I will retire to my sofa


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jazzo1 said:


> I like this comment ok il write one the best to my ability il post it on this site and see what you guys think and if i do this i expect to get credit for it and for it to be posted as a stickie.


Copypasta of an Alan Aragon article doesn't count either


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

OP,

Take a step back, breathe, 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well i guess i have been wasting my time using these then........maybe i should just pack in BBing...yep.....decided now...thats me done.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> I'd hardly call it a lot of money, Mine costs £20. And I'd struggle to eat a piece of steak or chicken during my workout without getting indigestion


Ok theres two reasons why you think you need to do this. to reduce catabolism and muscle break down. When you eat you still absorb protein and fat a day later such as BCAA. Also main thing when you training you dont absorb much from your GI track while you train or even right after you train, your body reduces blood flow for GI track which means its hard to absorb things. You wont get much nutrional benefit from actually eating during or even right after training. Why would you want to prevent catabolism or muscle break down when training? thats a must from the training process and when you go catabolic your body will respond to this after your workout with a very anabolic response. the more tissue trauma and other damages the better so taking supplements to avoid this is counter productive. Just taking a supplement for a problem that doesnt exist.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

jazzo1 said:


> I like this comment, ok I'll write one to the best of my ability, I'll post it on this site and see what you guys think, if I do this I expect to get credit for it and for it to be posted as a sticky.


You'll turn your spell check on when you start writing articles won't you? :whistling:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jazzo1 said:


> Ok theres two reasons why you think you need to do this. to reduce catabolism and muscle break down. When you eat you still absorb protein and fat a day later such as BCAA. Also main thing when you training you dont absorb much from your GI track while you train or even right after you train, your body reduces blood flow for GI track which means its hard to absorb things. You wont get much nutrional benefit from actually eating during or even right after training. Why would you want to prevent catabolism or muscle break down when training? thats a must from the training process and when you go catabolic your body will respond to this after your workout with a very anabolic response. the more tissue trauma and other damages the better so taking supplements to avoid this is counter productive. Just taking a supplement for a problem that doesnt exist.


F+ for effort


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I dont get any discussions, no points proving my information wrong but insults and name calling.

I wonder why i dont get any info proving my points wrong :innocent:

I dont see much abuse about the info i give and no points disproving my info maybe its because you guys cant think of any?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jazzo1 said:


> I dont get any discussions, no points proving my information wrong but insults and name calling.
> 
> I wonder why i dont get any info proving my points wrong :innocent:
> 
> I dont see much abuse about the info i give and no points disproving my info maybe its because you guys cant think of any?


You put your points across with more certainty of fact than someone who is a highly respected researcher.

This in my opinion is more the issue here.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

jazzo1 said:


> Ok theres two reasons why you think you need to do this. to reduce catabolism and muscle break down. When you eat you still absorb protein and fat a day later such as BCAA. Also main thing when you training you dont absorb much from your GI track while you train or even right after you train, your body reduces blood flow for GI track which means its hard to absorb things. You wont get much nutrional benefit from actually eating during or even right after training. Why would you want to prevent catabolism or muscle break down when training? thats a must from the training process and when you go catabolic your body will respond to this after your workout with a very anabolic response. the more tissue trauma and other damages the better so taking supplements to avoid this is counter productive. Just taking a supplement for a problem that doesnt exist.


What about leucine and its effects on the mTOR pathway? Also when it comes to training you do not want as much muscle breakdown as possible as it would cause a large amount of stress and reduce recovery which is not what you want to progress as it takes more for your body to recover (and may not). So this is the opposite of what you want with regards to hypertrophy


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Punctuation is underrated


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wasn't this the guy who made the thread about "Beta Analine"?? :lol:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

there are SO many studies suggesting Leucine is really important for your body, plus there are a huge amount of trainers/bodybuilders that recommend BCAAS during fasted cardio and during workouts.

if you are expecting dem 10 stone lean gainz, then no, BCAAS 'do not work', but to supplement a good diet and nutritional profile, BCAAS, especially Leucine, are very useful


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Completely ripping this off Jason Blaha, without acknowledgement.

He talks a great game but I wouldn't take his word as gospel.

Sure he's a member on here @JasonDB


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

J87 said:


> Completely ripping this off Jason Blaha, without acknowledgement.
> 
> He talks a great game but I wouldn't take his word as gospel.
> 
> Sure he's a member on here @JasonDB


Yeah i be honest i really like jasonDB iv been following him for years but his recent videos on Layne Norton being on drugs and other such videos has harmed his reputation.

But i always find he does give good information and backs them up with research.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> there are SO many studies suggesting Leucine is really important for your body, plus there are a huge amount of trainers/bodybuilders that recommend BCAAS during fasted cardio and during workouts.
> 
> if you are expecting dem 10 stone lean gainz, then no, BCAAS 'do not work', but to supplement a good diet and nutritional profile, BCAAS, especially Leucine, are very useful


BCAA's are border line at the moment with most studies.

Atm people who sell them justify their use if you dont get your protein intake but like any other supplement such as Vitamin tablets, fish oil and protein shakes their useful if your diet is flawed and your not getting enough from your food souces. But i stand by my previous comment if you get enough protein in your diet already BCAA's are simple not needed.

And its my belief most bodbuilding or people training in bodybuilding already have more protein than needed anyway, so most people really wont see any benefit in supplementing with BCAA's anyway.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

jazzo1 said:


> BCAA's are border line at the moment with most studies.
> 
> Atm people who sell them justify their use if you dont get your protein intake but like any other supplement such as Vitamin tablets, fish oil and protein shakes their useful if your diet is flawed and your not getting enough from your food souces. But i stand by my previous comment if you get enough protein in your diet already BCAA's are simple not needed.
> 
> And its my belief most bodbuilding or people training in bodybuilding already have more protein than needed anyway, so most people really wont see any benefit in supplementing with BCAA's anyway.


In fact bodybuilders because of their high protein diets are actually the individuals that will see the least benefit from supplementing with BCAA's than anyone else.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

jazzo1 said:


> Yeah i be honest i really like jasonDB iv been following him for years but his recent videos on Layne Norton being on drugs and other such videos has harmed his reputation.
> 
> But i always find he does give good information and backs them up with research.


who is Layne Norton, he has done videos on Lame Nordstom : S


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

James s said:


> who is Layne Norton, he has done videos on Lame Nordstom : S


ahaha ow yeh and he did. him and Bagpuss talking about this guy with a similiar name to Layne Norton must be a coincidence


----------

